# Which types do you personally find you are the most and least like?



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

Order from which type you feel like you are most like (relate most to) and which you feel like you are least like. So I'm not talking about test results or how people have typed you, just how you personally see yourself.

5-4-3-1-8-7-6-9-2

This order doesn't fit with my tests results.
Test results are usually like this: 4-5-1-6-3-7-9-8-2

ps: sorry for the confusing English lol, I was not sure how to properly formulate this question


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmmm...this is an interesting question. I'll likely be back to amend some of these later.

For now I'll say:

5 - 9 - 8 - 4 - 7 - 3 - 6 - 1 - 2


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok...

7-5-4-8-1-6-9-3-2


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Pour moi:

5-9-6-4-7-1-3-8-2


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

4-2-3-7-6-5-1-9-8


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

4-6-5-1-9-3-7-8-2


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

6-4-5-9-2-7-1-3-8


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

9-7-5-8-3-4-2-6-1


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

7>8>3>1>5=6>4>9>2

gut center>head center>heart center (I am head center dominant as a 7, but I relate more to gut center people. not really sure why)

Sp/Sx>Sx/Sp>Sx/So=Sp/So>So/Sx>So/Sp

Id>Ego>Superego


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

7 8 3 6 5 4 9 2 1


----------



## treeghost (Apr 2, 2011)

5-4-9-3-1-6-2-8-7

Hesitantly.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

5-9-6-7-3-4-8-1-2, I think.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

5-8-4-9-6-1-7-2-3

...... most likely.....


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

4-1-3-5-2-8-9-7-6

I had to think about it for a while.


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

3-4-1-5-9-6=7-2-8

This order feels right to me.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

9-6-4-7-8-5-1-2-3


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

So far everyone loves 5's and 4's with 1's and 2's coming in last. This truly isn't shown in the real world  I think 2's and 7's are liked the most.

My personal picks clash with the social norm as well.


----------



## Lunar (May 2, 2012)

4 - 6 - 2 - 9- 3 - 7 - 5 - 1 - 8


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

MelanieM said:


> So far everyone loves 5's and 4's with 1's and 2's coming in last. This truly isn't shown in the real world  I think 2's and 7's are liked the most.
> 
> My personal picks clash with the social norm as well.


This community is not necessarily going to conform to the social norm. While it's a rather broad community, it's still generally focused on certain topics that some will have less tendency to be attracted to.

I don't know why 7 would be an unpreferred orientation.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> This community is not necessarily going to conform to the social norm. While it's a rather broad community, it's still generally focused on certain topics that some will have less tendency to be attracted to.
> 
> I don't know why 7 would be an unpreferred orientation.


I am aware  I was just stating the trends I saw. 

For me, 7's are fun but can be quite irresponsible at times. I like hanging out with them but find some of their morals questionable. Not the most dependable of the enneagram.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

MelanieM said:


> For me, 7's are fun but can be quite irresponsible at times. I like hanging out with them but find some of their morals questionable. Not the most dependable of the enneagram.


Awww...

But the original question is "what types are you most/least like", not "what type do you want to be", is it? I'm not 2-ish at all, but I wouldn't mind being a Two. That would be an interesting experience.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

aconite said:


> Awww...
> 
> But the original question is "what types are you most/least like", not "what type do you want to be", is it? I'm not 2-ish at all, but I wouldn't mind being a Two. That would be an interesting experience.


That's why I put you guys at 4th  I put 2 toward the end bc of their manipulative nature. At least when a 7 does it, their charm wins me over. 7's bring me out of my shell and like me for some reason.


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

3 - 1 - 8 - 2 - 4 - 9 - 5 - 6 - 7


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

4 = 5 > 7 > 2 > 1 > 3 > 6 > 9 = 8

Or something along those lines.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

45............21..3.6.78

To be honest, though, I can't imagine myself being anything other than a four, and despite my distance from 3, my second choice after being 4w5 would be 4w3, then 5w4. I can't picture myself being anything beyond that. Everything else is faint relating.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

8, 1, 7, 3, 6, 5, 2, with a tie for last place between 4 and 9. They're both pretty non-me.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

My order of likelihood is: 1, 6, 4, 5, 3, 9, 2, 7, 8 .


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

4-5-9-1-7-3-6-8-2

It's funny how little I relate to 2 descriptions, when it's my disintegration point...maybe that's _why_. 3, 6 & 8 are about equal. The pursuit of novelty & indulgence in luxuries is common to 4s & 7s & I see a lot of overlap there, with 7s I know IRL especially. We meld well socially because of this. The integration at 1 makes it surprisingly relatable to me, although I see some of its negatives in me too (it's soooo inferior Te for me). 9 is relatable because it sounds like a lot of IxFPs who I can relate to even though they are not 4s, because its a withdrawn type, and because they can often be imaginative, creative dreamer type of people.

Basically, if I wasn't a 4w5, then I'd be a 5w4, 9w1, 1w9 or 4w3 though. Those are next closest descriptions (but their ego fixations & false beliefs don't fit as well).


----------



## Nienna (Jun 22, 2011)

9 > 4 > 7 > 3 > 5 = 2 > 6 > 1 > 8 

Not so sure, though. After the first three types it gets a bit blurry. 
I can relate to aspects of types 3, 5, 2 and 6 to some extent, but it's hard to tell how strongly so.
The last two types are clearly unlike me.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

*Usually, my results follow this order: 
*
4>5>8>6>7>1>3>2>9


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

2 9 1 6 4 5 7 3 8


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

MelanieM said:


> So far everyone loves 5's and 4's with 1's and 2's coming in last. This truly isn't shown in the real world  I think 2's and 7's are liked the most.
> 
> My personal picks clash with the social norm as well.


I picked according to what I relate to, not the types I enjoy/get along with easily. That would be pretty different.


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

1-7-4-2-9-5-3-8-6... I think.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Sonny said:


> I picked according to what I relate to, not the types I enjoy/get along with easily. That would be pretty different.


...and I failed at reading simple directions, as usual.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

How I look:

7 3 5 8 9 4 6 1 2

Superego fail much?


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

4-6-5-1-9-7-2-8-3


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

5469--probably in that order. The rest of them are tied in last place.

Edit:


MelanieM said:


> ...and I failed at reading simple directions, as usual.


Actually I wasn't sure which one the OP meant either. If it's a question of who I get along with most smoothly it tends to be Sixes. Beyond that I haven't really noticed any correlation between a person's enneatype and how well I get along with them.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

7 6 4 5 1 3 2 9 8


----------



## Impact Calculus (Mar 29, 2012)

4 = 5 - 1 - 6 - 9 - 3 - 2 - 8 - 7

It's just a quick run through. The first 4 or 5 should be pretty concrete though.


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

Mizmar said:


> 5469--probably in that order. The rest of them are tied in last place.
> 
> Edit: Actually I wasn't sure which one the OP meant either. If it's a question of who I get along with most smoothly it tends to be Sixes. Beyond that I haven't really noticed any correlation between a person's enneatype and how well I get along with them.


Yeah sorry for the confusion. My English is not so good. 

Was the sentence (in my OP) incorrect, or was it correct but could have been formulated better?


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

5 - 1 - 3 - 6 - 4 - 9 - 8 - 2 - 7

The first four are types are ones I identify strongly with, comprising my tritype (513) and my predominant wing (6). The next three are all things I am ambivalent about, though I do notice that without intending to I placed the remaining wings of my tritype in the fifth and sixth slots. The last two are types that I am actively unlike, which makes my interactions challenging since I find myself with a rather high number of 2s and 7s.


----------



## 543452 (Mar 15, 2015)

8=5-4-7-1-6-9-3-2.

My 5 and 8 are inseparable.


----------



## Paradox07 (Dec 30, 2015)

5 - 8 - 3 - 6 - 1 - 7 - 4 - 9 - 2


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Since I'm a wishy washy bastard...

*A lot like:*
1, 5, 7
*A bit like:*
3, 6, 9
*Not Really:*
2, 4
*Nothing like:*
8

Honestly my ideal core type would be 5w7, but obviously that isn't a thing (and for good reason)


----------



## poco a poco (Nov 21, 2013)

6 5 4 9 7 3 2 1 8

I'm a 6w5, I believe my tritype is 6w5 4w3 9w1

it's interesting to me that I don't relate to 3 and 1, but the way they interact with 4 and 3 as wings rings really true for me.


----------



## adumbrate (Feb 13, 2017)

5-9-8-7-6-4-1-2-3


----------



## Haludh (Jul 6, 2016)

As far as descriptions go (so not based on actual theory, but how people typically interpret the types):

6 > 9 > 2 > 4 > 1 > 5 > 7 > 3 > 8


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream (May 27, 2018)

1-2-6-5-7-4-8-3-9


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

4 - 7 - 6 - 3 - 9 - 2 - 5 - 8 - 1


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

*A lot like me:*
4, 5, 6

*Somewhat similar to me:*
9, 3

*Nothing like me:*
1, 2, 7, 8


----------



## RLam (Sep 21, 2017)

I am most unlike a 3 and 7. I can relate to most of the other types in varying degrees.


----------



## SisOfNight (Oct 31, 2013)

I am the most like 4, 5, and 9. (My tritype, duh.  )

I am the least like 8, by far.


----------

